# Daily Betting Tips



## Orwell (Jan 23, 2016)

Check out our regular free picks covering a wide variety of sports. Join us on our website for more details. www.sportsbetleader.com 
We turn to the French League for our next pick:

Nice vs Lorient
Great odds for a home team win! Nice are for some reason still underrated but since the arrival of Ben Arfa they can overcome anyone in the League ...well anyone except PSG. So Nice to win!

Manchester Utd vs Southampton
It seems that ManUtd has found its form and scoring touch. While we have decent odds for a ManUtd win , we would also advice to bet on the goals line : Over 2.5 goals scored!


----------



## Orwell (Jan 24, 2016)

*Primera Division:*
Great odds for *Real Madrid* at -1 ...they will surely demolish Betis ...so odds of 2 for winning at more than 1 goal seems extremely intriguing!
In Italy...*Lazio play Chievo* at home and after a poor start to 2016 they should finally win one here. Lazio to win odds 1.8!
And to mix it up...quick jump to the *NHL* where Carolina faces Calgary! The Flames are very poor away so we have great odds for Carolina to win!
www.sportsbetleader.com


----------



## devilzz (Jan 27, 2016)

Orwell said:


> Check out our regular free picks covering a wide variety of sports. Join us on our website for more details. www.sportsbetleader.com
> We turn to the French League for our next pick:
> 
> Nice vs Lorient
> ...



I just  checked your website. It sounds perfect. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Orwell (Jan 27, 2016)

devilzz said:


> I just  checked your website. It sounds perfect. thanks for sharing.


No problem! You're always welcomed to subscribe to any of our packages. For questions feel free to contact us!
Free NBA Tip: Atlanta Hawks vs LA Clippers ...Hawks to win after being well rested in comparison to Clippers who had a tough game last night!
Enjoy! Good luck!


----------



## Orwell (Jan 28, 2016)

Today's pick :
NBA : Pelicans vs Kings , Kings under 110 pts at odds of 1.9 !
For daily picks check out our website : www.sportsbetleader.com


----------



## Khushboo (May 28, 2016)

So helping and great post.
Thanks.


----------

